

Ask HN: When was the last time you had to know advanced algebra when coding? - anacleto


======
liamcardenas
Coding what? Web applications? Never. Learning algorithms? Yesterday.

It all depends on what you are working on. I know plenty of successful
programmers who have gotten away with knowing absolutely no math (not even
basic calculus). However, if you don't know "advanced algebra", there may be
doors that are not open to you.

------
tgflynn
What is your definition of "advanced algebra" ?

Group theory ? Galois Theory ? Category Theory ? What ?

------
yen223
Linear algebra? All the time.

